# Choice for maintenance free dishwasher



## save$ (Oct 30, 2012)

About every five years I end up replacing our dishwasher.  I have tried kitchen aid, G E, Maytag, and Sears,  
The one I have now is the Sears model that consumer reports listed as #one.   
The problem is my wife won't stop putting dishes in without rinsing them off first.  Bones, pennies, band aids, fruit pits, tooth picks,  and worst, those damn stick on labels that are on the bottom of some things. 
What I need is a model that has easy access to clean out that stuff without having to take the thing apart.
Please, I know how to prevent it, that is not going to happen.  
Any suggestions what model has an easy access clean out?


----------



## lukem (Oct 30, 2012)

I have a Bosch.  We put tons of stuff in there we probably shouldn't.  It has a easily removable filter to get the big stuff out.  I had it clog once when some Lego man hair somehow got past the filter (amazing) and got into the pump.  I had to remove the filter and a cover from the pump...took about 3 minutes.


----------



## Retired Guy (Oct 30, 2012)

Put in a Maytag 18 years ago. Had to replace the "chopper blade" and a gasket around the soap dispenser. About $30 in parts.


----------



## semipro (Oct 30, 2012)

lukem said:


> I have a Bosch. We put tons of stuff in there we probably shouldn't. It has a easily removable filter to get the big stuff out. I had it clog once when some Lego man hair somehow got past the filter (amazing) and got into the pump. I had to remove the filter and a cover from the pump...took about 3 minutes.


 
We have a Bosch too and its very easy to remove and clean the two stainless steel filters that it has, basically like removing a big thumbscrew.
Its a very quiet and efficient unit.
Beware though, most Bosch units don't have heating elements inside for drying. The water heater is inline under the unit. Many complain of the drying system. We've found that it works fine for us.
LInk to Youtube video showing filters. 

Personally, we were disgusted when we found that the drying air intake for most dishwashers is under or behind the unit. When we removed ours to replace it we found a mummified mouse lying near the air intake. We envisioned mouse hairs being sucked in with our clean dishes.


----------



## lukem (Oct 30, 2012)

semipro said:


> We have a Bosch too and its very easy to remove and clean the two stainless steel filters that it has, basically like removing a big thumbscrew.
> Its a very quiet and efficient unit.
> Beware though, most Bosch units don't have heating elements inside for drying. The water heater is inline under the unit. Many complain of the drying system. We've found that it works fine for us.
> 
> Personally, we were disgusted when we found that the drying air intake for most dishwashers is under or behind the unit. When we removed ours to replace it we found a mummified mouse lying near the air intake. We envisioned mouse hairs being sucked in with our clean dishes.


 
No issues with drying here either.  Actually it's nice because because there's no longer a "top shelf safe" requirement...there's no heating element on the bottom to warp things.


----------



## Gary_602z (Oct 30, 2012)

Have to agree with the Bosch units plus a ton quieter then our 16 year old cement mixer!

Gary


----------



## TMonter (Oct 30, 2012)

save$ said:


> About every five years I end up replacing our dishwasher. I have tried kitchen aid, G E, Maytag, and Sears,
> The one I have now is the Sears model that consumer reports listed as #one.
> The problem is my wife won't stop putting dishes in without rinsing them off first. Bones, pennies, band aids, fruit pits, tooth picks, and worst, those damn stick on labels that are on the bottom of some things.
> What I need is a model that has easy access to clean out that stuff without having to take the thing apart.
> ...


 
I know you shouldn't go with a Frigidaire, I've had to replace two pumps on ours in the past 5-6 years and the parts shop says it's a very common part to fail.


----------



## save$ (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks. That Bosch unit seems a lot better than what I have to go through now.   I knew this was the group to ask.


----------



## dswitham (Oct 30, 2012)

I have to agree with the Bosch suggestion as well. We replaced our old second hand kitchen aid over a year ago with a Bosch. I have no complaints about it at all. Not having a heating element on the bottom is a huge plus for me as I have melted quite a few plastic items on our old dishwasher.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 30, 2012)

Whirlpool Gold dishwasher here . . . replaced something (cannot remember what it was) under warrantee within the first few weeks . . . since then no issues in 10 or so years.


----------



## semipro (Oct 30, 2012)

An added possible plus for the Bosch....I think ours was built in the USA. 
Its hard to find appliances built here anymore.
Its ironic that a German brand was one of the few I could find domestically made.


----------



## begreen (Oct 30, 2012)

Ours is Bosch too. Made in NC. Good luck ordering one, they have a bewildering array of models. The first one we ordered was shipping damaged. That turned out to be a good thing. We upgraded slightly and now have a unit that much better fits our lifestyle and needs.


----------



## Grisu (Oct 31, 2012)

save$ said:


> The problem is my wife won't stop putting dishes in without rinsing them off first. Bones, pennies, band aids, fruit pits, tooth picks, and worst, those damn stick on labels that are on the bottom of some things.


 
It is a common misconception that dishes need to be rinsed before going into the dishwasher. Most manufacturers recommend to just scrape off the solid parts into the trash and then put the dishes in right away. Modern detergents can actually be so aggressive that they will "scratch" your dishes if they do not find enough dirt to clean. Rinsing also defeats the purpose of saving water and time.


----------



## maple1 (Oct 31, 2012)

Grisu said:


> It is a common misconception that dishes need to be rinsed before going into the dishwasher. Most manufacturers recommend to just scrape off the solid parts into the trash and then put the dishes in right away. Modern detergents can actually be so aggressive that they will "scratch" your dishes if they do not find enough dirt to clean. Rinsing also defeats the purpose of saving water and time.


 
Agreed. Scrape off the solids and in it goes. Our Sears/Kenmore is 17 years old & hasn't missed a beat - but we're likely on borrowed time with it, it sees a LOT of use. We never use any drying modes - just open the door as soon as possible after the washing is done & let them air dry.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Oct 31, 2012)

I had a frigidare and it dont have a good seive to keep stray utensils ect out of the food chopper which is made of plastic. part of a coffe cup busted it up. Also had a bosch ,worked fine for 3 Yrs till all the electronics in the door shorted out.(But it was very quiet) Now i have a whirlpool for about 5 years and its working flawless.Probably go with whirlpool again. I buy this stuff a lot for furnished houses and apts that i rent out.


----------



## save$ (Oct 31, 2012)

Grisu said:


> It is a common misconception that dishes need to be rinsed before going into the dishwasher. Most manufacturers recommend to just scrape off the solid parts into the trash and then put the dishes in right away. Modern detergents can actually be so aggressive that they will "scratch" your dishes if they do not find enough dirt to clean. Rinsing also defeats the purpose of saving water and time.


On one of the repairman's trip to unclog the drain, he said he always recommends rinsing first.   Unlike the wife, I rinse them almost clean.  Our warrantee is run out, so I am the one who takes it apart to clean it out.   I don't bend easily so being on my knees with the dishwasher door in the way is no easy task.


----------



## DianeB (Oct 31, 2012)

We have a Bosch.  Suggestion - have you wife or you,bring in a sample dish, glass, bowl, plate or anything else and test how the machine loads.  You want to make sure it loads well.  some models have odd configurations and plates and bowls flop over.  They thought I was nuts but the machine we had before the Bosh - beleive it was a Sears had a horrible loading design


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Oct 31, 2012)

Grisu said:


> It is a common misconception that dishes need to be rinsed before going into the dishwasher. Most manufacturers recommend to just scrape off the solid parts into the trash and then put the dishes in right away. Modern detergents can actually be so aggressive that they will "scratch" your dishes if they do not find enough dirt to clean. Rinsing also defeats the purpose of saving water and time.


I think they scratch them anyway. I dont put beer mugs and glasses in there,it tends to etch the glass. Dish was detergent is mostly chlorine,at least it smells like it.


----------



## save$ (Oct 31, 2012)

Seasoned Oak said:


> I think they scratch them anyway. I dont put beer mugs and glasses in there,it tends to etch the glass. Dish was detergent is mostly chlorine,at least it smells like it.


They do scratch!  But I don't mind so much as long as they are clean and I didn't have to do them by hand.  What few times we have company, I haul out the good stuff.  Load them on top and do a quick wash, they don 't get scratched.  Any more than 6 visiting, we bring out all disposables.


----------



## Biglumber (Nov 1, 2012)

5 years on our bosch so far. I am happy I spent the extra bucks. Quiet unit...extremely quiet.


----------



## Dix (Nov 1, 2012)

Amana tall tub.6 years old. Has a drying option.No problems. Always rinse the crude off.

It'll clog the sump at some point in time, even in a Miele, it's gonna clog, if it's not rinsed. Broken glasses, etc all contribute.

Will add I love the delayed start on the thing.


----------



## NickDL (Nov 1, 2012)

I installed a Bosch in our old home & we loved it. I can't wait to replace the dishwasher in the new home.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 2, 2012)

save$,

Remove the dishwasher and have the Mrs do the dishes by hand until she learns not to put things in the wash she shouldn't. That might correct your real problem. Be sure you wear full body armor during the process.


----------



## save$ (Nov 2, 2012)

Bear!  Not funny!    Not even her very stubborn father could change her.  She is a good mom, a good cook, and good companion,  so I have to accept some things.   After all,  might get it in her head to change my ways,  and that wouldn't do at all.


----------



## btuser (Nov 2, 2012)

I've got a bosch, and I'm not impressed.  It's the cheap version.

My favorite dishwasher ever was a kitchen-aid.  It would clean ANYTHING.


----------



## save$ (Nov 2, 2012)

btuser said:


> I've got a bosch, and I'm not impressed.  It's the cheap version.
> 
> My favorite dishwasher ever was a kitchen-aid.  It would clean ANYTHING.


I did't have my kitchen aid more than two years.   It was a "good " one with the stainless steel interior.   Then it wouldn clean the upper rack.   I looked it up and found that is a chronic issue.   Was a bad pump part.   Gave it away and went to the sears model that consumer reports rated so high.  This one cleans well when the drain isn't obstructed.   Just a real P.I.T.A. to clean out the drain.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Nov 3, 2012)

Whirlpool and love it in fact most of what we have is whirlpool and have had no issues to speak of. Washer, Dryer, Dishwasher, Oven and Fridge. We have a upright frigidaire freezer and it is a piece of shnit breaks at least once every two years. We had a GE fridge and it was junk as well didn't last and broke every couple of months till I had an electrician friend literally rewire the piece of junk.

Pete


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 3, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> Whirlpool and love it in fact most of what we have is whirlpool and have had no issues to speak of. Washer, Dryer, Dishwasher, Oven and Fridge. We have a upright frigidaire freezer and it is a piece of shnit breaks at least once every two years. We had a GE fridge and it was junk as well didn't last and broke every couple of months till I had an electrician friend literally rewire the piece of junk.
> 
> Pete


Ditto on whirl pool i replaced a Bosch that died after 4 years with a half its price whirlpool,very good dishwasher for the price. Same experience with frigidare,never had any one(fridg,Dw,Micro) that last more than 2 years. I do however have a 20 year old GE Side by side that still works like new.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 3, 2012)

Co-worker (Fire Inspector actually) had a Bosch . . . not sure which model . . . something went in it less than two or three years in . . . I tried to help . . . ended up getting bleach on my beloved Camp Jakeawana T-shirt in the process.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 3, 2012)

Well I had a Kitchen Aid in one house it was there when we bought the house and when we sold it 19 years later, the only thing that went on it was one of the water supply hoses, bought a two family when we moved one unit had a Kitchen Aid in it the other didn't have anything in it, we put a Kitchen Aid in that unit which we rented out, when we sold the two unit 16 years later they both went with the place, had one issue with the older of the two dishwashers, yep a broken water supply hose. It just goes to show ya, life can be a crap shoot at times. This place has all Maytag appliances currently. We will see how they do.


----------



## shmodaddy (Nov 5, 2012)

Why do women wear white on their wedding day????.......................any one...................so the dishwasher matches the stove and refrigerator! ................. I know-I know im sorry my wife didn't think it was funny either ......

Sent from my rooted and eclipse running X2--thanks nitro--  if im posting on here I'm probably supposed to be working! I can't help im addicted to HEARTH.COM!


----------



## save$ (Nov 5, 2012)

shmodaddy said:


> Why do women wear white on their wedding day????.......................any one...................so the dishwasher matches the stove and refrigerator! ................. I know-I know im sorry my wife didn't think it was funny either ......
> 
> Sent from my rooted and eclipse running X2--thanks nitro--  if im posting on here I'm probably supposed to be working! I can't help im addicted to HEARTH.COM!


Ok I was stupid enough to share that one with my wife.   She really doesn't have much of a sence of humor!  Clang bang ouch!


----------



## shmodaddy (Nov 6, 2012)

Yeah I don't recommend to most to follow my lead in regards to relationships but if you do here's another one that my wife found just absolutely hilarious.......... brought tears to her eyes it was so funny..........at least I think thats why she was crying........ Ok here goes .......How many men does it take to change a lightbulb in the kitchen?........................no one?..................none....if she can't change the bulb she can do the dishes in the dark...........I got smacked for that one too but not NEARLY as bad as I did for yet one other dishwashing  "joke"  

Sent from my rooted and eclipse running X2--thanks nitro--  if im posting on here I'm probably supposed to be working! I can't help im addicted to HEARTH.COM!


----------

